# RCI ID Codes for Disney Resorts



## Lisa P (Feb 22, 2009)

Doing a lookup on RCI's online Resort Directory, I see two different ID's listed for the same Disney resort, in several instances.  Now I've seen this before when they have the regular resort ID for a weekly exchange and a separate resort ID for "5 Night Stay."  Ex., Wyndham Ocean Walk #5998 (week) and #8469 (5 nts).

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas #*DV01* - lists RCI Points, says the units are studios/1BR/2BR/3BR, lists unit amenities and gives a decent blurb about the themed resort - no mention of length of stay.

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas #*RD01* - does NOT list RCI Points nor unit sizes available, lists only unit amenity as telephone and has a short blurb mentioning units (studios/1BR/2BR) - no mention of length of stay.

The only sightings that I've seen for RCI weeks here have had the DV01 ID.  What's the "R"?  Any thoughts?  When placing an ongoing search request, would it make sense to include these additional Resort IDs?


----------



## LynnW (Feb 22, 2009)

I called RCI to ask this question and the VG put me through to a supervisor as he didn't know. I was told hat 99% of the resorts in the directory which have a code beginning with an R are rentals.

Lynn


----------



## lawgs (Feb 22, 2009)

Lisa P said:


> Doing a lookup on RCI's online Resort Directory, I see two different ID's listed for the same Disney resort, in several instances.  Now I've seen this before when they have the regular resort ID for a weekly exchange and a separate resort ID for "5 Night Stay."  Ex., Wyndham Ocean Walk #5998 (week) and #8469 (5 nts).
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas #*DV01* - lists RCI Points, says the units are studios/1BR/2BR/3BR, lists unit amenities and gives a decent blurb about the themed resort - no mention of length of stay.
> 
> ...



thinking here  DV are for RCI points exchanges, and RD listing are the designation for weeks exchanges or worse are designation for Rental Units


----------



## JamminJoe (Feb 23, 2009)

Disney's Boardwalk Villas (#DV03), I made my reservation with RCI Points.


----------



## shar (Feb 23, 2009)

I do not have RCI points and I can see an exchange to DV03 in the weeks exchanges.

Shar


----------



## gorevs9 (Feb 23, 2009)

lawgs said:


> thinking here  DV are for RCI points exchanges, and RD listing are the designation for weeks exchanges or worse are designation for Rental Units


I've seen lower prices for rentals of RDxx units than for DVxx units 
(same resort & week).


----------

